# Lathe



## cedarwood (Feb 3, 2012)

Well I have now acquired a lathe (Record CL1 and tools plus 2 boxes of blanks all for £215) instead of bending sideways and using the drill press, have been very busy these past two weeks getting used to using it.
Pic of lathe and my first bowl on it


----------



## cedarwood (Feb 3, 2012)

*vase*

My next attempt was at turning a vase in spalted beech cut down in the local village.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Great results from your first attempts, Roger,

As I previously said to my friend Harry , 'another one gone over to the dark side'....LOL


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Roger great looking first vase and bowl. Looks like you are well on your way. Keep'em coming.


----------



## cedarwood (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks for the comments guys, although they look good in the photo's I have a way to go yet to achieve something near perfection.
James is there a 'darkside' for me the lathe is just another tool to shape wood, a bowl, vase or leg for a table.
I do have five routers now James 2 TRA001s 1 MOF001 and two Draper cheapies.
Bernie praise from you is praise indeed although I doubt very much if I will ever get to achieve your level of perfection and artistry with turning but I will try.
I actually had great difficulty with the vase as at the time of making all I had with the lathe is the four prong drive and the rear live centre and when turning the inside leaving just a narrow spindle in the center, well it broke of when I was about halfway in so that I thought was the end of that until the 3 inch face plate arrived in the post.
Anyway I managed to fit it to the base and luckily was only fractionally out of true so managed to finish the inside.
Looking to get myself a chuck as and when I can afford it, probably a Record Nova but not made my mind up yet.


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

I'll tell you a trick my father-in-law used when finishing his lathed bowls.
He had a second slow motor (1 rev per minute). He would change the lathe's drive belt to the slow motor, start it up and then slather on the verathane. The finish would level out perfectly to a high gloss!


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Nice work especially for a 1st attempt, You will only get better keep up the good work


----------

